# Help me thx!



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I paid extra for a built in Tachometer on my 2014 1LT


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You'll need to know more about the ECM to do this.
How do I hook up my Tach

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

ice28720bounes said:


> Hi all guy!
> I want install ( Rpm meter ) to my 2014 cruze 1.4t , but problem is I not understand ( Green color wire ) Connection to my car what location.
> 
> 
> ...


My 2014 1.4t cruze






























我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

ice28720bounes said:


> My 2014 1.4t cruze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Old Cruze









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------

